# Spec V badge?



## Guest (Dec 23, 2002)

Is there a Spec - V badge that is not a sticker, but an actual badge, kind of like the "SENTRA" lettering that stock Spec-V's come with on the trunk?

Also, where can I buy small SE-R badge online for my 2003 SpecV - I don't want to go through the dealer for that?

Thanks!


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

not that i have seen, read, or heard, on any of the forums for our cars. and nothing at the dealers here in houston. you mght be able to make one with coustom letters. and the only place i know of is dealers no aftermarket co.'s make them...yet... you can prolly get one online from a dealer. best way honestly is if you know someone who gets dealer parts alot and has an account ask them if they can get you one at their price..


----------



## mkeelin (Jul 26, 2002)

CKECK EBAY!


----------



## red SE-R (Jun 23, 2002)

mkeelin said:


> *CKECK EBAY! *



i dont trust ebay bunch of people i know bought stuff off ebay and were like WTF!??!?!?! when the crap arrived. i have not had one person tell me they got a good deal and/or got what was really shown..

so i stay away from it. but thats me


besides if its there ts prolly some cheap knock off anyway..


----------



## Cougs (Dec 4, 2002)

I am not sure about the Spec-V badge, you'd have to talk to a Nissan Dealer....as for the SE-R badge, for those of you doing as i have by putting it up front in the grill, you can get one that is the same size as the side badges from Courtesy Nissan (www.courtesynissan.com)...mine was 17 bucks or so shipped, took about a week...comes with adhesive on the back, so all you got to do is stick it...peace


----------

